# Wide Poplar



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for some wide poplar and cannot find any wider than 12". Does anyone know where I can get some poplar, no more than 4/4, that is atleast 14" W? Thanks!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry I don't know, but you could edge joint two pieces if that is an option for you. Its easy to do.


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

wannadoitall,
I've purchased several 4/4 poplar boards 16"+ in width from a local Colorado lumber store: http://www.sears-trostel.com/
Last time I was there three weeks ago they actually had an 18" wide 8/4 poplar board.. the biggest chunk of poplar I've ever seen before.

Not sure if you want to pay shipping charges.. but you asked for a place that sells wide poplar. Good luck


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

You might give Tule Peak Lumber a call. They are near Temucula, CA He has a very large selection of wood. He is also a member of LJ.


----------



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys - I just ordered a board - actually from ebay of all places!! i never thought i'd do that, but hey - first time for everything, we'll see how it goes. I ended up seeing it on there right after i posted this, but thanks everyone for the help anyway!! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------

